# Lesbian 'Batwoman' May Be A Short Run



## Billy_Kinetta

"BIFF!  POW!  OW!"

Ruby Rose undergoes emergency surgery after stunt injury almost leaves her paralyzed - CNN


----------



## Correll

So, she already had back issues, and they have her doing her own stunts?


That is stupid of her and stupid of the studio of unbelievable scale.


I really hope this is not motivated by some stupid female empowerment bullshit.


AND I hope the actress is ok. Though it sounds like she  is going to be dealing with this for the rest of her life.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Correll said:


> So, she already had back issues, and they have her doing her own stunts?
> 
> 
> That is stupid of her and stupid of the studio of unbelievable scale.
> 
> 
> I really hope this is not motivated by some stupid female empowerment bullshit.
> 
> 
> AND I hope the actress is ok. Though it sounds like she  is going to be dealing with this for the rest of her life.



I'm surprised the insurance company hasn't stepped in.


----------



## petro

What an unattractive feller.
An Ausi model?

The tatted arms are hideous, just not a good look on anyone.


----------



## Hugo Furst

I plan on watching the first episode.


that may be the only one I watch.


----------



## 22lcidw

Equality on Drugs! The decline of nations on display...


----------



## Hugo Furst

Side note:

Rachel Maddow is making an appearance as a character known as Vesper Fairchild.


----------



## Correll

WillHaftawaite said:


> Side note:
> 
> Rachel Maddow is making an appearance as a character known as Vesper Fairchild.





It is one thing to design your show to appeal to a certain viewer. It is another to actively work to insult and drive away large groups of other potential viewers.


----------



## Wintw

Three steps back there sonnys!    She is hot and I agree about the self mutilation tats but like the tits.   ('twas too tempting sorry.)    I agree about what you all are saying about the stunt stuff though.    I hope it ends up working out as a series!    Even if they have to use a different actress at some point.   I know you all are hoping the ground beneath all of those involved will fall out from underneath them though.    That was obvious with the foaming at the mouth from hatred.


----------



## fncceo

I've pictured Batgirl more bi-sexual.  

Who wouldn't be afraid of a three-way with Harley Quinn and Batman.


----------



## 22lcidw

Wintw said:


> Three steps back there sonnys!    She is hot and I agree about the self mutilation tats but like the tits.   ('twas too tempting sorry.)    I agree about what you all are saying about the stunt stuff though.    I hope it ends up working out as a series!    Even if they have to use a different actress at some point.   I know you all are hoping the ground beneath all of those involved will fall out from underneath them though.    That was obvious with the foaming at the mouth from hatred.


If there is hatred I do not know. But anyone who is a Christian sees the hatred every day. Every day there is hatred against the Christians.


----------



## fncceo

22lcidw said:


> Wintw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three steps back there sonnys!    She is hot and I agree about the self mutilation tats but like the tits.   ('twas too tempting sorry.)    I agree about what you all are saying about the stunt stuff though.    I hope it ends up working out as a series!    Even if they have to use a different actress at some point.   I know you all are hoping the ground beneath all of those involved will fall out from underneath them though.    That was obvious with the foaming at the mouth from hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> If there is hatred I do not know. But anyone who is a Christian sees the hatred every day. Every day there is hatred against the Christians.
Click to expand...


I can't imagine why...


----------



## Wintw

Rrrright, and about the bisexuality everyone are whether they realize it and or admit to it.       Yo joe!    Let's go!


----------



## mudwhistle

Billy_Kinetta said:


> "BIFF!  POW!  OW!"
> 
> Ruby Rose undergoes emergency surgery after stunt injury almost leaves her paralyzed - CNN


A good Batwoman would be Rooney Mara.....from the movie "The Girl With The Dragon Tatoo". 
If they want a chick that looks butch but is still sexy and can carry off wearing the batsuit.....she's the one.


----------



## Correll

mudwhistle said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> "BIFF!  POW!  OW!"
> 
> Ruby Rose undergoes emergency surgery after stunt injury almost leaves her paralyzed - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> A good Batwoman would be Rooney Mara.....from the movie "The Girl With The Dragon Tatoo".
> If they want a chick that looks butch but is still sexy and can carry off wearing the batsuit.....she's the one.
Click to expand...




<sigh>


IF we are going to have a woman superhero, without superpowers, beating up large numbers of men, it would help if the woman is NOT SMALL!


Someone like, Adrienne Palicki, from Marvel Agent of Shield would work. 











Five foot eleven inches. She would have a much easier time, making the fight scenes believable.


----------



## mudwhistle

Correll said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> "BIFF!  POW!  OW!"
> 
> Ruby Rose undergoes emergency surgery after stunt injury almost leaves her paralyzed - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> A good Batwoman would be Rooney Mara.....from the movie "The Girl With The Dragon Tatoo".
> If they want a chick that looks butch but is still sexy and can carry off wearing the batsuit.....she's the one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <sigh>
> 
> 
> IF we are going to have a woman superhero, without superpowers, beating up large numbers of men, it would help if the woman is NOT SMALL!
> 
> 
> Someone like, Adrienne Palicki, from Marvel Agent of Shield would work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five foot eleven inches. She would have a much easier time, making the fight scenes believable.
Click to expand...

Most of the bad guys Dead Pool fights are stronger than he is, yet he's a weapons expert and can literally be cut into pieces and re-grow a new body.  Bruce Lee was only 5'7" 140lbs....yet he smoked everyone. Does anyone think that Scarlett Johanssen is really a bad-ass?


----------



## Correll

mudwhistle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> "BIFF!  POW!  OW!"
> 
> Ruby Rose undergoes emergency surgery after stunt injury almost leaves her paralyzed - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> A good Batwoman would be Rooney Mara.....from the movie "The Girl With The Dragon Tatoo".
> If they want a chick that looks butch but is still sexy and can carry off wearing the batsuit.....she's the one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <sigh>
> 
> 
> IF we are going to have a woman superhero, without superpowers, beating up large numbers of men, it would help if the woman is NOT SMALL!
> 
> 
> Someone like, Adrienne Palicki, from Marvel Agent of Shield would work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five foot eleven inches. She would have a much easier time, making the fight scenes believable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the bad guys Dead Pool fights are stronger than he is, yet he's a weapons expert and can literally be cut into pieces and re-grow a new body.  Bruce Lee was only 5'7" 140lbs....yet he smoked everyone. Does anyone think that Scarlett Johanssen is really a bad-ass?
Click to expand...



Deadpool has an actual super power, good point about Bruce Lee though.


----------



## OnePercenter

Correll said:


> So, she already had back issues, and they have her doing her own stunts?
> 
> 
> That is stupid of her and stupid of the studio of unbelievable scale.
> 
> 
> I really hope this is not motivated by some stupid female empowerment bullshit.
> 
> 
> AND I hope the actress is ok. Though it sounds like she  is going to be dealing with this for the rest of her life.



The motivation is money, same for guys.


----------



## OnePercenter

petro said:


> What an unattractive feller.
> An Ausi model?
> 
> The tatted arms are hideous, just not a good look on anyone.



She's better than you can do......


----------



## OnePercenter

22lcidw said:


> Wintw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three steps back there sonnys!    She is hot and I agree about the self mutilation tats but like the tits.   ('twas too tempting sorry.)    I agree about what you all are saying about the stunt stuff though.    I hope it ends up working out as a series!    Even if they have to use a different actress at some point.   I know you all are hoping the ground beneath all of those involved will fall out from underneath them though.    That was obvious with the foaming at the mouth from hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> If there is hatred I do not know. But anyone who is a Christian sees the hatred every day. Every day there is hatred against the Christians.
Click to expand...


Brought on by Christianities profound hypocrisy.


----------



## Desperado

Wintw said:


> Three steps back there sonnys!    She is hot and I agree about the self mutilation tats but like the tits.   ('twas too tempting sorry.)    I agree about what you all are saying about the stunt stuff though.    I hope it ends up working out as a series!    Even if they have to use a different actress at some point.   I know you all are hoping the ground beneath all of those involved will fall out from underneath them though.    That was obvious with the foaming at the mouth from hatred.



Sorry the tats are a deal breaker!  I prefer my women without graffiti.


----------



## Correll

OnePercenter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, she already had back issues, and they have her doing her own stunts?
> 
> 
> That is stupid of her and stupid of the studio of unbelievable scale.
> 
> 
> I really hope this is not motivated by some stupid female empowerment bullshit.
> 
> 
> AND I hope the actress is ok. Though it sounds like she  is going to be dealing with this for the rest of her life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The motivation is money, same for guys.
Click to expand...



I watched the pilot. I've watched some other CW superhero shows. They have plenty of people in the mix, who are NOT being motivated by money.


YOu don't insult a huge portion of likely viewers, when you want to make money.


----------



## 22lcidw

Those poor Christians. I sense some Christian evil cult episodes and of course the White supremacist terrorist episodes coming.


----------



## Thunk

Batwoman has nobody left to fight. 

She already licked all the villains


----------



## longknife

WillHaftawaite said:


> I plan on watching the first episode.
> 
> 
> that may be the only one I watch.



I watched the 1st episode and wasn't all that impressed. Did get a big kick out of the girl she had the hots for introducing her to her husband (man-type).
All we need is another Hollyweird show with homo characters. Great role models for our children.


----------



## OnePercenter

Correll said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, she already had back issues, and they have her doing her own stunts?
> 
> 
> That is stupid of her and stupid of the studio of unbelievable scale.
> 
> 
> I really hope this is not motivated by some stupid female empowerment bullshit.
> 
> 
> AND I hope the actress is ok. Though it sounds like she  is going to be dealing with this for the rest of her life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The motivation is money, same for guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the pilot. I've watched some other CW superhero shows. They have plenty of people in the mix, who are NOT being motivated by money.
> 
> 
> YOu don't insult a huge portion of likely viewers, when you want to make money.
Click to expand...


Actors work for free? Really?


----------



## Correll

OnePercenter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, she already had back issues, and they have her doing her own stunts?
> 
> 
> That is stupid of her and stupid of the studio of unbelievable scale.
> 
> 
> I really hope this is not motivated by some stupid female empowerment bullshit.
> 
> 
> AND I hope the actress is ok. Though it sounds like she  is going to be dealing with this for the rest of her life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The motivation is money, same for guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the pilot. I've watched some other CW superhero shows. They have plenty of people in the mix, who are NOT being motivated by money.
> 
> 
> YOu don't insult a huge portion of likely viewers, when you want to make money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actors work for free? Really?
Click to expand...



YOur need to strawman what I said,


is your brain trying to protect you from the truth of what I said.


On some level, you know that your position is wrong.


----------



## mdk

A lesbian batwoman!?  Hopefully ya’ll made to your fainting couches in time.


----------



## fncceo

mdk said:


> A lesbian batwoman!?  Hopefully ya’ll made to your fainting couches in time.



Not my couch ...


----------



## Correll

22lcidw said:


> Those poor Christians. I sense some Christian evil cult episodes and of course the White supremacist terrorist episodes coming.





ON Titans, one of the major villians, was literally called The Nuclear Family. 


It was quite pathetic.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Correll said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> "BIFF!  POW!  OW!"
> 
> Ruby Rose undergoes emergency surgery after stunt injury almost leaves her paralyzed - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> A good Batwoman would be Rooney Mara.....from the movie "The Girl With The Dragon Tatoo".
> If they want a chick that looks butch but is still sexy and can carry off wearing the batsuit.....she's the one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <sigh>
> 
> 
> IF we are going to have a woman superhero, without superpowers, beating up large numbers of men, it would help if the woman is NOT SMALL!
> 
> 
> Someone like, Adrienne Palicki, from Marvel Agent of Shield would work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five foot eleven inches. She would have a much easier time, making the fight scenes believable.
Click to expand...

Or Jaimie Alexander.


----------



## Montrovant

Correll said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those poor Christians. I sense some Christian evil cult episodes and of course the White supremacist terrorist episodes coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON Titans, one of the major villians, was literally called The Nuclear Family.
> 
> 
> It was quite pathetic.
Click to expand...


Are you talking about the recent live-action TV series?


----------



## Montrovant

fncceo said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lesbian batwoman!?  Hopefully ya’ll made to your fainting couches in time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my couch ...
Click to expand...


Points for being funny AND using a good Firefly reference.


----------



## Moonglow

Billy_Kinetta said:


> "BIFF!  POW!  OW!"
> 
> Ruby Rose undergoes emergency surgery after stunt injury almost leaves her paralyzed - CNN


She is gonna go lickety split in a short short?


----------



## longknife

Ya got a butch Batwannabe who's a supposed martial arts queen who isn't big enough to knock down a medium thug.

She somehow knows to break into Wayne Enterprised to uncover the secret of Bruce Wayne and gets caught by the kid of Wayne's techie genius.

And we learn her big nemisis is her sister that was supposedly lost in a car wreck who parades around as Alice in Wonderland who's as good at fighting as what's her name.

I don't know how many shows were produced but there were too many at 2.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

It's not working.

Social Justice Warriors Blame 'Toxic Fan Culture' for Audiences Rejecting LGBT TV Show Batwoman - Big League Politics


----------



## Correll

Montrovant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those poor Christians. I sense some Christian evil cult episodes and of course the White supremacist terrorist episodes coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON Titans, one of the major villians, was literally called The Nuclear Family.
> 
> 
> It was quite pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the recent live-action TV series?
Click to expand...



Yes.


When we tell stories, we tell more about ourselves than we do about the characters in the story.


THe Hollywood writers, wrote a group of villains, brutal murderous sociopaths, that took the form of a nuclear family, and if that was not clear, somewhere, named them, The Nuclear Family.


What does that say about the writers?


----------



## Montrovant

Correll said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those poor Christians. I sense some Christian evil cult episodes and of course the White supremacist terrorist episodes coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON Titans, one of the major villians, was literally called The Nuclear Family.
> 
> 
> It was quite pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the recent live-action TV series?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> When we tell stories, we tell more about ourselves than we do about the characters in the story.
> 
> 
> THe Hollywood writers, wrote a group of villains, brutal murderous sociopaths, that took the form of a nuclear family, and if that was not clear, somewhere, named them, The Nuclear Family.
> 
> 
> What does that say about the writers?
Click to expand...


That they were making a play on that particular concept?

The family in question presented themselves as a 'perfect' family as their cover.  I doubt the idea was to take a jab at the concept of the nuclear family.  Besides, the name is taken from the comics, although in the comics it was a different group.  Nuclear Family (comics) - Wikipedia

It seems to me you may be reading more into this than is there.  A comic book series used a comic book villain group.  

I'm also not sure how this relates to attacks on Christians or Christianity, as the post you responded to where you brought this up was talking about that.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Why ‘Batwoman’ Star Ruby Rose Left the CW Series
					

Ruby Rose's surprise exit from the CW series "Batwoman" stemmed from an ill fit between star and production. According to multiple sources, Rose was unhappy with the long hours required of her as the series lead, which led to friction on the set. It was thus decided by her and the network and...




					www.yahoo.com
				



Seems Ruby decided to leave after the first season finished, and they are now looking for someone to fill her boots.

One thing I don't understand, tho...

"In a statement issued announcing Rose’s departure, the studio, network, and Berlanti Productions said they would be seeking “a new lead actress and member of the LGBTQ community, in the coming months.”"

Why does the replacement need to come from the LGBTQ community?

Why not look for, and hire, the best actress for the job?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

WillHaftawaite said:


> Why ‘Batwoman’ Star Ruby Rose Left the CW Series
> 
> 
> Ruby Rose's surprise exit from the CW series "Batwoman" stemmed from an ill fit between star and production. According to multiple sources, Rose was unhappy with the long hours required of her as the series lead, which led to friction on the set. It was thus decided by her and the network and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Ruby decided to leave after the first season finished, and they are now looking for someone to fill her boots.
> 
> One thing I don't understand, tho...
> 
> "In a statement issued announcing Rose’s departure, the studio, network, and Berlanti Productions said they would be seeking “a new lead actress and member of the LGBTQ community, in the coming months.”"
> 
> Why does the replacement need to come from the LGBTQ community?
> 
> Why not look for, and hire, the best actress for the job?



Because "The Bat" is not the primary reason for the show.


----------



## Harry Dresden

WillHaftawaite said:


> Why ‘Batwoman’ Star Ruby Rose Left the CW Series
> 
> 
> Ruby Rose's surprise exit from the CW series "Batwoman" stemmed from an ill fit between star and production. According to multiple sources, Rose was unhappy with the long hours required of her as the series lead, which led to friction on the set. It was thus decided by her and the network and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Ruby decided to leave after the first season finished, and they are now looking for someone to fill her boots.
> 
> One thing I don't understand, tho...
> 
> "In a statement issued announcing Rose’s departure, the studio, network, and Berlanti Productions said they would be seeking “a new lead actress and member of the LGBTQ community, in the coming months.”"
> 
> Why does the replacement need to come from the LGBTQ community?
> 
> Why not look for, and hire, the best actress for the job?


greg berlanti is gay.....


----------



## Hugo Furst

Batwoman's Plan to Not Simply Recast Kate But Introduce a New Lead Character Has More Cons Than Pros
					

Batwoman's plan to not recast Ruby Rose's Kate Kane but instead introduce a brand-new lead heroine seems to create more problems than it solves. So… why do it? When it was first announced that Rose and the CW series were abruptly parting ways, a joint statement from the production studios said...




					www.yahoo.com
				




Seems they aren't going to replace the actress playing Batwoman.

"_Batwoman_‘s plan to not recast Roby Rose’s Kate Kane but instead introduce a brand-new lead heroine seems to create more problems than it solves. So… _why_ do it?"

I expect a short season.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Billy_Kinetta said:


> "BIFF!  POW!  OW!"
> 
> Ruby Rose undergoes emergency surgery after stunt injury almost leaves her paralyzed - CNN



Rachel Maddow offered to do her stunts


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

WillHaftawaite said:


> Batwoman's Plan to Not Simply Recast Kate But Introduce a New Lead Character Has More Cons Than Pros
> 
> 
> Batwoman's plan to not recast Ruby Rose's Kate Kane but instead introduce a brand-new lead heroine seems to create more problems than it solves. So… why do it? When it was first announced that Rose and the CW series were abruptly parting ways, a joint statement from the production studios said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they aren't going to replace the actress playing Batwoman.
> 
> "_Batwoman_‘s plan to not recast Roby Rose’s Kate Kane but instead introduce a brand-new lead heroine seems to create more problems than it solves. So… _why_ do it?"
> 
> I expect a short season.



It's a leftward message-vehicle wrapped in a comic book.


----------



## Correll

WillHaftawaite said:


> Batwoman's Plan to Not Simply Recast Kate But Introduce a New Lead Character Has More Cons Than Pros
> 
> 
> Batwoman's plan to not recast Ruby Rose's Kate Kane but instead introduce a brand-new lead heroine seems to create more problems than it solves. So… why do it? When it was first announced that Rose and the CW series were abruptly parting ways, a joint statement from the production studios said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they aren't going to replace the actress playing Batwoman.
> 
> "_Batwoman_‘s plan to not recast Roby Rose’s Kate Kane but instead introduce a brand-new lead heroine seems to create more problems than it solves. So… _why_ do it?"
> 
> I expect a short season.




IMO, the studio thinking that Ruby Rose was the reason the show tanked in the first season. 


So they think her leaving gives them a chance at a Reset with the viewers, and this time, they wil get it right.


What they miss is that it is their agenda that made the show suck and that doubling down on their shit, will just make it worse, not better.


THey are moronic beyond belief.


----------



## Montrovant

Correll said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batwoman's Plan to Not Simply Recast Kate But Introduce a New Lead Character Has More Cons Than Pros
> 
> 
> Batwoman's plan to not recast Ruby Rose's Kate Kane but instead introduce a brand-new lead heroine seems to create more problems than it solves. So… why do it? When it was first announced that Rose and the CW series were abruptly parting ways, a joint statement from the production studios said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they aren't going to replace the actress playing Batwoman.
> 
> "_Batwoman_‘s plan to not recast Roby Rose’s Kate Kane but instead introduce a brand-new lead heroine seems to create more problems than it solves. So… _why_ do it?"
> 
> I expect a short season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, the studio thinking that Ruby Rose was the reason the show tanked in the first season.
> 
> 
> So they think her leaving gives them a chance at a Reset with the viewers, and this time, they wil get it right.
> 
> 
> What they miss is that it is their agenda that made the show suck and that doubling down on their shit, will just make it worse, not better.
> 
> 
> THey are moronic beyond belief.
Click to expand...


You may have a mistaken idea about what constitutes tanking for a CW show.  Batwoman had a lot more viewers than, say, Legends of Tomorrow...which was renewed for a sixth season.  In fact, Batwoman had more viewers than Black Lightning and Arrow and Supergirl, too.  Only The Flash seems to have had more viewers than Batwoman, among CW comic book shows.

The show may be garbage (I've never watched it), but by CW standards it seems to have done fine in the first season.


----------



## Correll

Montrovant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batwoman's Plan to Not Simply Recast Kate But Introduce a New Lead Character Has More Cons Than Pros
> 
> 
> Batwoman's plan to not recast Ruby Rose's Kate Kane but instead introduce a brand-new lead heroine seems to create more problems than it solves. So… why do it? When it was first announced that Rose and the CW series were abruptly parting ways, a joint statement from the production studios said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they aren't going to replace the actress playing Batwoman.
> 
> "_Batwoman_‘s plan to not recast Roby Rose’s Kate Kane but instead introduce a brand-new lead heroine seems to create more problems than it solves. So… _why_ do it?"
> 
> I expect a short season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, the studio thinking that Ruby Rose was the reason the show tanked in the first season.
> 
> 
> So they think her leaving gives them a chance at a Reset with the viewers, and this time, they wil get it right.
> 
> 
> What they miss is that it is their agenda that made the show suck and that doubling down on their shit, will just make it worse, not better.
> 
> 
> THey are moronic beyond belief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may have a mistaken idea about what constitutes tanking for a CW show.  Batwoman had a lot more viewers than, say, Legends of Tomorrow...which was renewed for a sixth season.  In fact, Batwoman had more viewers than Black Lightning and Arrow and Supergirl, too.  Only The Flash seems to have had more viewers than Batwoman, among CW comic book shows.
> 
> The show may be garbage (I've never watched it), but by CW standards it seems to have done fine in the first season.
Click to expand...



Shit canning the main character and starting over, does not seem to be the act of a producer(s) that is happy with the ratings.


----------



## Montrovant

Correll said:


> Shit canning the main character and starting over, does not seem to be the act of a producer(s) that is happy with the ratings.



From what I read, she wasn't fired.  Either it was mutual, or she just decided to quit.

Regardless, as I said, Batwoman had better viewer numbers than most of the other CW comic book shows in 2019.









						Batwoman: Season One Ratings
					

Over the past seven years, The CW has introduced several DC Comics-inspired TV series and the network hasn't cancelled any of them. Will Batwoman, The




					tvseriesfinale.com
				











						Arrow: Season Eight Ratings
					

There's no need to worry if Arrow will be cancelled or renewed for a ninth season on The CW. The network has already announced that season eight is the




					tvseriesfinale.com
				











						DC's Legends of Tomorrow: Season Five Ratings
					

There's no need to worry about the Waverider crew being cancelled this time around. The CW gave fans a late holiday gift and renewed DC's Legends of




					tvseriesfinale.com
				











						Black Lightning: Season Three Ratings
					

While the Black Lightning series is also based on DC Comics characters, the show didn't have any direct connections to The CW's other superhero shows in




					tvseriesfinale.com
				











						Supergirl: Season Five Ratings
					

The CW is less of a slave to ratings than the other broadcast networks but viewership numbers are still important. While the network hasn't cancelled any




					tvseriesfinale.com
				











						The Flash: Season Six Ratings
					

With The CW going all-in on DC Comics superhero shows, it's highly unlikely that The Flash will be cancelled this time around. Still, these days, it seems




					tvseriesfinale.com
				




Only The Flash averaged more viewers.  In fact, of 18 CW shows, Batwoman was third in average viewers:








						The CW 2019-20 Season Ratings (updated 10/5/20)
					

Last season, The CW renewed all of its regular season shows (excluding the two that were already ending). That move was likely due to the network




					tvseriesfinale.com
				




The idea that the third most viewed show on a network tanked seems a bit silly.


----------



## Missourian

Correll said:


> So, she already had back issues, and they have her doing her own stunts?
> 
> 
> That is stupid of her and stupid of the studio of unbelievable scale.
> 
> 
> I really hope this is not motivated by some stupid female empowerment bullshit.
> 
> 
> AND I hope the actress is ok. Though it sounds like she  is going to be dealing with this for the rest of her life.



I haven't seen this show...but this is the girl from John Wick 2 I believe.  If so...I really thought she stole the show as the villianess.  I too hope he heals 100%.


----------



## Correll

Montrovant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit canning the main character and starting over, does not seem to be the act of a producer(s) that is happy with the ratings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I read, she wasn't fired.  Either it was mutual, or she just decided to quit.
> 
> Regardless, as I said, Batwoman had better viewer numbers than most of the other CW comic book shows in 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batwoman: Season One Ratings
> 
> 
> Over the past seven years, The CW has introduced several DC Comics-inspired TV series and the network hasn't cancelled any of them. Will Batwoman, The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrow: Season Eight Ratings
> 
> 
> There's no need to worry if Arrow will be cancelled or renewed for a ninth season on The CW. The network has already announced that season eight is the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC's Legends of Tomorrow: Season Five Ratings
> 
> 
> There's no need to worry about the Waverider crew being cancelled this time around. The CW gave fans a late holiday gift and renewed DC's Legends of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Lightning: Season Three Ratings
> 
> 
> While the Black Lightning series is also based on DC Comics characters, the show didn't have any direct connections to The CW's other superhero shows in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supergirl: Season Five Ratings
> 
> 
> The CW is less of a slave to ratings than the other broadcast networks but viewership numbers are still important. While the network hasn't cancelled any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Flash: Season Six Ratings
> 
> 
> With The CW going all-in on DC Comics superhero shows, it's highly unlikely that The Flash will be cancelled this time around. Still, these days, it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only The Flash averaged more viewers.  In fact, of 18 CW shows, Batwoman was third in average viewers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CW 2019-20 Season Ratings (updated 10/5/20)
> 
> 
> Last season, The CW renewed all of its regular season shows (excluding the two that were already ending). That move was likely due to the network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that the third most viewed show on a network tanked seems a bit silly.
Click to expand...



THe network as a whole, seems to see itself as a niche market. THe only way this makes sense to me, is if mass market appeal is impossible in the current environment. I would love to see their results compared to say...


even Marvel: Agent of Shield or some of the recent Netflix superhero shows.


----------



## Correll

Missourian said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, she already had back issues, and they have her doing her own stunts?
> 
> 
> That is stupid of her and stupid of the studio of unbelievable scale.
> 
> 
> I really hope this is not motivated by some stupid female empowerment bullshit.
> 
> 
> AND I hope the actress is ok. Though it sounds like she  is going to be dealing with this for the rest of her life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen this show...but this is the girl from John Wick 2 I believe.  If so...I really thought she stole the show as the villianess.  I too hope he heals 100%.
Click to expand...



She had a short visit on a show, Dark Matter and did a fine job there too. 


Back issues can really ruin a person's life. I've reached an age, where a lot of my friends are really paying for playing sports or doing manual labor type jobs when they were younger.


I joke about being clever by taking care of myself by sitting carefully on a coach watching tv all those  years and doing nothing. 


But it really has worked out for me, pretty well.


----------



## Montrovant

Correll said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit canning the main character and starting over, does not seem to be the act of a producer(s) that is happy with the ratings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I read, she wasn't fired.  Either it was mutual, or she just decided to quit.
> 
> Regardless, as I said, Batwoman had better viewer numbers than most of the other CW comic book shows in 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batwoman: Season One Ratings
> 
> 
> Over the past seven years, The CW has introduced several DC Comics-inspired TV series and the network hasn't cancelled any of them. Will Batwoman, The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrow: Season Eight Ratings
> 
> 
> There's no need to worry if Arrow will be cancelled or renewed for a ninth season on The CW. The network has already announced that season eight is the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC's Legends of Tomorrow: Season Five Ratings
> 
> 
> There's no need to worry about the Waverider crew being cancelled this time around. The CW gave fans a late holiday gift and renewed DC's Legends of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Lightning: Season Three Ratings
> 
> 
> While the Black Lightning series is also based on DC Comics characters, the show didn't have any direct connections to The CW's other superhero shows in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supergirl: Season Five Ratings
> 
> 
> The CW is less of a slave to ratings than the other broadcast networks but viewership numbers are still important. While the network hasn't cancelled any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Flash: Season Six Ratings
> 
> 
> With The CW going all-in on DC Comics superhero shows, it's highly unlikely that The Flash will be cancelled this time around. Still, these days, it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only The Flash averaged more viewers.  In fact, of 18 CW shows, Batwoman was third in average viewers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CW 2019-20 Season Ratings (updated 10/5/20)
> 
> 
> Last season, The CW renewed all of its regular season shows (excluding the two that were already ending). That move was likely due to the network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that the third most viewed show on a network tanked seems a bit silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe network as a whole, seems to see itself as a niche market. THe only way this makes sense to me, is if mass market appeal is impossible in the current environment. I would love to see their results compared to say...
> 
> 
> even Marvel: Agent of Shield or some of the recent Netflix superhero shows.
Click to expand...

I’ll look it up later, but I don’t think S.H.I.E.L.D. did that well. It seemed to always be ‘on the bubble’. It has continued getting renewed, though. 
Netflix doesn’t release their numbers from what I understand. Their Marvel shows were much better quality than the CW shows, though.


----------



## DrLove

Not into all the tats, but she is a pretty lady! 









						Ruby Rose Quits The CW’s ‘Batwoman’ And Will Have To Be Recast Entirely
					

Two days after the season 1 finale with season 2 already secured, Ruby Rose, star of the show, announced that she was quitting Batwoman. Why?




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Correll

Montrovant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit canning the main character and starting over, does not seem to be the act of a producer(s) that is happy with the ratings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I read, she wasn't fired.  Either it was mutual, or she just decided to quit.
> 
> Regardless, as I said, Batwoman had better viewer numbers than most of the other CW comic book shows in 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batwoman: Season One Ratings
> 
> 
> Over the past seven years, The CW has introduced several DC Comics-inspired TV series and the network hasn't cancelled any of them. Will Batwoman, The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrow: Season Eight Ratings
> 
> 
> There's no need to worry if Arrow will be cancelled or renewed for a ninth season on The CW. The network has already announced that season eight is the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC's Legends of Tomorrow: Season Five Ratings
> 
> 
> There's no need to worry about the Waverider crew being cancelled this time around. The CW gave fans a late holiday gift and renewed DC's Legends of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Lightning: Season Three Ratings
> 
> 
> While the Black Lightning series is also based on DC Comics characters, the show didn't have any direct connections to The CW's other superhero shows in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supergirl: Season Five Ratings
> 
> 
> The CW is less of a slave to ratings than the other broadcast networks but viewership numbers are still important. While the network hasn't cancelled any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Flash: Season Six Ratings
> 
> 
> With The CW going all-in on DC Comics superhero shows, it's highly unlikely that The Flash will be cancelled this time around. Still, these days, it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only The Flash averaged more viewers.  In fact, of 18 CW shows, Batwoman was third in average viewers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CW 2019-20 Season Ratings (updated 10/5/20)
> 
> 
> Last season, The CW renewed all of its regular season shows (excluding the two that were already ending). That move was likely due to the network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that the third most viewed show on a network tanked seems a bit silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe network as a whole, seems to see itself as a niche market. THe only way this makes sense to me, is if mass market appeal is impossible in the current environment. I would love to see their results compared to say...
> 
> 
> even Marvel: Agent of Shield or some of the recent Netflix superhero shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll look it up later, but I don’t think S.H.I.E.L.D. did that well. It seemed to always be ‘on the bubble’. It has continued getting renewed, though.
> Netflix doesn’t release their numbers from what I understand. Their Marvel shows were much better quality than the CW shows, though.
Click to expand...



Agreed. It is a damn shame that the Disney deal is ending them.


----------



## Montrovant

Correll said:


> Agreed. It is a damn shame that the Disney deal is ending them.



Yep.  Netflix did far and away the best job with live-action comic book shows; even Iron Fist, which was disliked pretty strongly by a lot of people, was at least good production quality.  I enjoyed all of the shows to some degree, with season 1 of Jessica Jones being the best comic book show season ever in my opinion.

As far as Agents of SHIELD, that show is apparently low-rated compared to other scripted ABC shows...but that's still a lot more viewers than the CW shows get. In season 6, AoS averaged over 2 million viewers.









						Marvel's Agents of SHIELD: Season Six Ratings
					

Although it has been one of ABC's lowest-rated scripted series, you don't have to wonder whether Marvel's Agents of SHIELD TV show will be cancelled or




					tvseriesfinale.com


----------



## Harry Dresden

WillHaftawaite said:


> Batwoman's Plan to Not Simply Recast Kate But Introduce a New Lead Character Has More Cons Than Pros
> 
> 
> Batwoman's plan to not recast Ruby Rose's Kate Kane but instead introduce a brand-new lead heroine seems to create more problems than it solves. So… why do it? When it was first announced that Rose and the CW series were abruptly parting ways, a joint statement from the production studios said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they aren't going to replace the actress playing Batwoman.
> 
> "_Batwoman_‘s plan to not recast Roby Rose’s Kate Kane but instead introduce a brand-new lead heroine seems to create more problems than it solves. So… _why_ do it?"
> 
> I expect a short season.


yea just do a new hero show....grab from Valiant Comics Archer and Armstrong....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit canning the main character and starting over, does not seem to be the act of a producer(s) that is happy with the ratings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I read, she wasn't fired.  Either it was mutual, or she just decided to quit.
> 
> Regardless, as I said, Batwoman had better viewer numbers than most of the other CW comic book shows in 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batwoman: Season One Ratings
> 
> 
> Over the past seven years, The CW has introduced several DC Comics-inspired TV series and the network hasn't cancelled any of them. Will Batwoman, The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrow: Season Eight Ratings
> 
> 
> There's no need to worry if Arrow will be cancelled or renewed for a ninth season on The CW. The network has already announced that season eight is the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC's Legends of Tomorrow: Season Five Ratings
> 
> 
> There's no need to worry about the Waverider crew being cancelled this time around. The CW gave fans a late holiday gift and renewed DC's Legends of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Lightning: Season Three Ratings
> 
> 
> While the Black Lightning series is also based on DC Comics characters, the show didn't have any direct connections to The CW's other superhero shows in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supergirl: Season Five Ratings
> 
> 
> The CW is less of a slave to ratings than the other broadcast networks but viewership numbers are still important. While the network hasn't cancelled any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Flash: Season Six Ratings
> 
> 
> With The CW going all-in on DC Comics superhero shows, it's highly unlikely that The Flash will be cancelled this time around. Still, these days, it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only The Flash averaged more viewers.  In fact, of 18 CW shows, Batwoman was third in average viewers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CW 2019-20 Season Ratings (updated 10/5/20)
> 
> 
> Last season, The CW renewed all of its regular season shows (excluding the two that were already ending). That move was likely due to the network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that the third most viewed show on a network tanked seems a bit silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe network as a whole, seems to see itself as a niche market. THe only way this makes sense to me, is if mass market appeal is impossible in the current environment. I would love to see their results compared to say...
> 
> 
> even Marvel: Agent of Shield or some of the recent Netflix superhero shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll look it up later, but I don’t think S.H.I.E.L.D. did that well. It seemed to always be ‘on the bubble’. It has continued getting renewed, though.
> Netflix doesn’t release their numbers from what I understand. Their Marvel shows were much better quality than the CW shows, though.
Click to expand...

 S.H.I.E.L.D.  is in its last year....


----------



## justinacolmena

Correll said:


> female empowerment


That's the female equivalent of male "potency" or the ability to have an erection.

A lack of empowerment for a woman is the feminine equivalent of male impotence.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit canning the main character and starting over, does not seem to be the act of a producer(s) that is happy with the ratings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I read, she wasn't fired.  Either it was mutual, or she just decided to quit.
> 
> Regardless, as I said, Batwoman had better viewer numbers than most of the other CW comic book shows in 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batwoman: Season One Ratings
> 
> 
> Over the past seven years, The CW has introduced several DC Comics-inspired TV series and the network hasn't cancelled any of them. Will Batwoman, The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrow: Season Eight Ratings
> 
> 
> There's no need to worry if Arrow will be cancelled or renewed for a ninth season on The CW. The network has already announced that season eight is the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC's Legends of Tomorrow: Season Five Ratings
> 
> 
> There's no need to worry about the Waverider crew being cancelled this time around. The CW gave fans a late holiday gift and renewed DC's Legends of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Lightning: Season Three Ratings
> 
> 
> While the Black Lightning series is also based on DC Comics characters, the show didn't have any direct connections to The CW's other superhero shows in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supergirl: Season Five Ratings
> 
> 
> The CW is less of a slave to ratings than the other broadcast networks but viewership numbers are still important. While the network hasn't cancelled any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Flash: Season Six Ratings
> 
> 
> With The CW going all-in on DC Comics superhero shows, it's highly unlikely that The Flash will be cancelled this time around. Still, these days, it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only The Flash averaged more viewers.  In fact, of 18 CW shows, Batwoman was third in average viewers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CW 2019-20 Season Ratings (updated 10/5/20)
> 
> 
> Last season, The CW renewed all of its regular season shows (excluding the two that were already ending). That move was likely due to the network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that the third most viewed show on a network tanked seems a bit silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe network as a whole, seems to see itself as a niche market. THe only way this makes sense to me, is if mass market appeal is impossible in the current environment. I would love to see their results compared to say...
> 
> 
> even Marvel: Agent of Shield or some of the recent Netflix superhero shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll look it up later, but I don’t think S.H.I.E.L.D. did that well. It seemed to always be ‘on the bubble’. It has continued getting renewed, though.
> Netflix doesn’t release their numbers from what I understand. Their Marvel shows were much better quality than the CW shows, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> S.H.I.E.L.D.  is in its last year....
Click to expand...



3 years too late


----------



## Correll

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit canning the main character and starting over, does not seem to be the act of a producer(s) that is happy with the ratings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I read, she wasn't fired.  Either it was mutual, or she just decided to quit.
> 
> Regardless, as I said, Batwoman had better viewer numbers than most of the other CW comic book shows in 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batwoman: Season One Ratings
> 
> 
> Over the past seven years, The CW has introduced several DC Comics-inspired TV series and the network hasn't cancelled any of them. Will Batwoman, The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrow: Season Eight Ratings
> 
> 
> There's no need to worry if Arrow will be cancelled or renewed for a ninth season on The CW. The network has already announced that season eight is the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC's Legends of Tomorrow: Season Five Ratings
> 
> 
> There's no need to worry about the Waverider crew being cancelled this time around. The CW gave fans a late holiday gift and renewed DC's Legends of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Lightning: Season Three Ratings
> 
> 
> While the Black Lightning series is also based on DC Comics characters, the show didn't have any direct connections to The CW's other superhero shows in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supergirl: Season Five Ratings
> 
> 
> The CW is less of a slave to ratings than the other broadcast networks but viewership numbers are still important. While the network hasn't cancelled any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Flash: Season Six Ratings
> 
> 
> With The CW going all-in on DC Comics superhero shows, it's highly unlikely that The Flash will be cancelled this time around. Still, these days, it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only The Flash averaged more viewers.  In fact, of 18 CW shows, Batwoman was third in average viewers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CW 2019-20 Season Ratings (updated 10/5/20)
> 
> 
> Last season, The CW renewed all of its regular season shows (excluding the two that were already ending). That move was likely due to the network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvseriesfinale.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that the third most viewed show on a network tanked seems a bit silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe network as a whole, seems to see itself as a niche market. THe only way this makes sense to me, is if mass market appeal is impossible in the current environment. I would love to see their results compared to say...
> 
> 
> even Marvel: Agent of Shield or some of the recent Netflix superhero shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll look it up later, but I don’t think S.H.I.E.L.D. did that well. It seemed to always be ‘on the bubble’. It has continued getting renewed, though.
> Netflix doesn’t release their numbers from what I understand. Their Marvel shows were much better quality than the CW shows, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> S.H.I.E.L.D.  is in its last year....
Click to expand...



I know. They got stuck in this mindset that each season had to be both different and bigger than the one before. 


I think that was a big mistake. IMO, some of the best episodes were the smaller stories from the first season. Especially the  ones where they actually made a difference and helped people.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Well, the replacement has been announced.










						‘Batwoman’: Javicia Leslie Cast As the New Lead Of the CW Superhero Series
					

God Friended Me co-star Javicia Leslie has been cast as the new Batwoman, succeeding Ruby Rose who exited the role after the end of Season 1. Leslie, confirmed to play a new character named Ryan Wilder, will make her debut in the iconic cape and cowl when Batwoman returns to the CW for its...




					www.yahoo.com
				




Still gay, and now black.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

WillHaftawaite said:


> Well, the replacement has been announced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Batwoman’: Javicia Leslie Cast As the New Lead Of the CW Superhero Series
> 
> 
> God Friended Me co-star Javicia Leslie has been cast as the new Batwoman, succeeding Ruby Rose who exited the role after the end of Season 1. Leslie, confirmed to play a new character named Ryan Wilder, will make her debut in the iconic cape and cowl when Batwoman returns to the CW for its...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gay, and now black.



Trans next.


----------



## justinacolmena

22lcidw said:


> Every day there is hatred against the Christians.


This is true. The Bible tells us about the bondage of Sodom, how they served King Chedorlaomer, servant of the laying down of the law, for twelve years.

On the thirteenth year they rebelled and were victorious: Abraham brought a tenth of the spoils to Melchizedek, King of Salem and priest of the Most High God.

But Sodom again returned to bondage from which only Lot and his wife and two daughters by the aid of the angels, were able to escape alive.

If a woman is a lesbian as seen on television, it's a haircut, and a fair show in the flesh for the entertainment of the male contingent of the viewership.

Too much cutting of hair and enforcement of the conformity of appearances and rules of social etiquette excludes and "outs" too many people as "LGBT" who may not in reality be "gay" or all that different from "straight" people.

Too many Nazi Schutzstaffel guards are hard at work nightclubbing morning, swing, and graveyard shifts as the casinos never shut down in New Jersey.

People who can't go to bed without a cop are not necessarily "gay" or burdened with a guilty conscience as such polite society lays it on them.


----------



## Moonglow

WillHaftawaite said:


> Well, the replacement has been announced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Batwoman’: Javicia Leslie Cast As the New Lead Of the CW Superhero Series
> 
> 
> God Friended Me co-star Javicia Leslie has been cast as the new Batwoman, succeeding Ruby Rose who exited the role after the end of Season 1. Leslie, confirmed to play a new character named Ryan Wilder, will make her debut in the iconic cape and cowl when Batwoman returns to the CW for its...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gay, and now black.


Like I give a damn who plays the part that I will never watch.


----------



## Correll

Moonglow said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the replacement has been announced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Batwoman’: Javicia Leslie Cast As the New Lead Of the CW Superhero Series
> 
> 
> God Friended Me co-star Javicia Leslie has been cast as the new Batwoman, succeeding Ruby Rose who exited the role after the end of Season 1. Leslie, confirmed to play a new character named Ryan Wilder, will make her debut in the iconic cape and cowl when Batwoman returns to the CW for its...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gay, and now black.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I give a damn who plays the part that I will never watch.
Click to expand...



The issues of the culture war will impact you, even if this particular example does not.


----------



## Moonglow

Correll said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the replacement has been announced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Batwoman’: Javicia Leslie Cast As the New Lead Of the CW Superhero Series
> 
> 
> God Friended Me co-star Javicia Leslie has been cast as the new Batwoman, succeeding Ruby Rose who exited the role after the end of Season 1. Leslie, confirmed to play a new character named Ryan Wilder, will make her debut in the iconic cape and cowl when Batwoman returns to the CW for its...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gay, and now black.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I give a damn who plays the part that I will never watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The issues of the culture war will impact you, even if this particular example does not.
Click to expand...

It won't impact a damn thing in my life because what other people do with their genitals is their business not mine.


----------



## Moonglow

WillHaftawaite said:


> Batwoman's Plan to Not Simply Recast Kate But Introduce a New Lead Character Has More Cons Than Pros
> 
> 
> Batwoman's plan to not recast Ruby Rose's Kate Kane but instead introduce a brand-new lead heroine seems to create more problems than it solves. So… why do it? When it was first announced that Rose and the CW series were abruptly parting ways, a joint statement from the production studios said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they aren't going to replace the actress playing Batwoman.
> 
> "_Batwoman_‘s plan to not recast Roby Rose’s Kate Kane but instead introduce a brand-new lead heroine seems to create more problems than it solves. So… _why_ do it?"
> 
> I expect a short season.


They whole idea of a superhero is conflict resolution. This idea has been in operation since the 1930-40's I doubt it dies out anytime soon.


----------



## Moonglow

Correll said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the replacement has been announced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Batwoman’: Javicia Leslie Cast As the New Lead Of the CW Superhero Series
> 
> 
> God Friended Me co-star Javicia Leslie has been cast as the new Batwoman, succeeding Ruby Rose who exited the role after the end of Season 1. Leslie, confirmed to play a new character named Ryan Wilder, will make her debut in the iconic cape and cowl when Batwoman returns to the CW for its...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gay, and now black.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I give a damn who plays the part that I will never watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The issues of the culture war will impact you, even if this particular example does not.
Click to expand...

No it won't because I welcome change to a system dominated by one side of the opinion..


----------



## Correll

Moonglow said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the replacement has been announced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Batwoman’: Javicia Leslie Cast As the New Lead Of the CW Superhero Series
> 
> 
> God Friended Me co-star Javicia Leslie has been cast as the new Batwoman, succeeding Ruby Rose who exited the role after the end of Season 1. Leslie, confirmed to play a new character named Ryan Wilder, will make her debut in the iconic cape and cowl when Batwoman returns to the CW for its...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gay, and now black.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I give a damn who plays the part that I will never watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The issues of the culture war will impact you, even if this particular example does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't impact a damn thing in my life because what other people do with their genitals is their business not mine.
Click to expand...



you are kidding yourself. Sooner or later, the mob will want something you disagree about. You will have a choice then, keep your mouth shut out of fear, or stand against it and be destroyed.


----------



## Correll

Moonglow said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the replacement has been announced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Batwoman’: Javicia Leslie Cast As the New Lead Of the CW Superhero Series
> 
> 
> God Friended Me co-star Javicia Leslie has been cast as the new Batwoman, succeeding Ruby Rose who exited the role after the end of Season 1. Leslie, confirmed to play a new character named Ryan Wilder, will make her debut in the iconic cape and cowl when Batwoman returns to the CW for its...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gay, and now black.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I give a damn who plays the part that I will never watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The issues of the culture war will impact you, even if this particular example does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it won't because I welcome change to a system dominated by one side of the opinion..
Click to expand...



That you support it, won't stop them from destroying you, some day. THe mob is a fickle beast.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The new batwoman is a black lesbian.


----------

